# Christmas in BVIs



## serenade 2 (May 17, 2002)

We''re chartering a 40'' cat in the BVI''s over the holidays. Have been there before in a momo hull, but never during the winter windy season. Would like any suggestions of places to go to and places to avoid, dealing with crowded anchorages and --heaven forbid, but we''ve heard its true--the need for reservtions for dinner!


----------

